# KateNicole passes 1,000!



## Chaska Ñawi

Thank you, Kate, for all those helpful, thoughtful, and often downright entertaining posts to this forum!  If this is a sample vintage, I'm looking forward to the next thousand even more.

I'm sending over my groom with a celebratory bottle of champagne - enjoy!

Congratulations,
Chaska


----------



## danielfranco

Thanks a lot for the thousand times you've shared your knowledge!
¡Felicidades!
Dan F


----------



## GenJen54

Warm Congratulations!


----------



## la reine victoria

I have been busily painting​ 
a banner​ 
for you Kate.​ 
Be careful, the paint isn't
dry yet! 

* * * * * * * *

Congratulations and thanks.
​

LRV​


----------



## fenixpollo

_*Happy Postiversary, Kate!*_


----------



## nichec

From the bottom of my heart:
Thank you


----------



## Mei

Congratulations KateN! Thanks for all your help!

Mei


----------



## KateNicole

Thanks guys!  I didn't think anyone would notice.  I'm flattered and I thank you all for your help and kindness.


----------



## Fernando

A bit late, but 

Thank you very much for your posts.


----------



## Rayines

Your posts are very nice. Congratulations, Kate!


----------



## maxiogee

Well done, *K*ateNicole


----------



## Soledad Medina

Mis felicitaciones y mis buenos deseos!!!  Tu participación en el foro es siempre muy valiosa.
Muchos cariños
Soledad


----------

